# The International _______



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The object of this thread is to name an NBA player and try to think of the closest international player to him. Comparisons aren't going to be exact, but let's see what we can come up with.

Number one:
Dwight Howard 

He's young, freakishly strong and a leaper besides. Comparisons to a young Wilt Chamberlain are, for once, not based on incorrect assumptions. Is there a player anywhere overseas to compare?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> The object of this thread is to name an NBA player and try to think of the closest international player to him. Comparisons aren't going to be exact, but let's see what we can come up with.
> 
> Number one:
> Dwight Howard
> ...


In a word, no. 

The closest comparison I can think of is young Tiago Splitter, but my lord is that a reach.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I figured I'd start with a tough one, so it'd get easier.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> I figured I'd start with a tough one, so it'd get easier.


Big men are the reason for the biggest gulf between how good Europe and the NBA is. Guards are going to be infinetly easier in this little game. 

Can I add to your little game? Whoever gives the comparison then has that comparison rated by the next player and so on and so on..Not rated in actuality to the NBA player, but rated on how good of a selection the player is compared to the rest of Europe. I think it's a good idea, because competion may improve post numbers and we are a pretty close-knit forum we could keep tabs on the scores every few pages or so :biggrin:


The next player to be compared will be (drumroll pleaseee... dum dum dum)

Vince Carter


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Good idea. Hm, Vince Carter you say? Ponder, ponder...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I'm not really familiar with european players, as we have zero coverage of leagues other than our own. but marko milic immediately popped to my mind. I'm not sure if I have ever seen him play, so I'm might miles off..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> Big men are the reason for the biggest gulf between how good Europe and the NBA is. Guards are going to be infinetly easier in this little game.


I think you're probably the first person, ever, to say that. Look at the history of players coming to America to play and see their positions. I'd say a very disproportionate number of imports to America are centers. And it wasn't until relatively recently that Americans began acknowledging that international guards could do anything other than shoot 3s (thank you, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili).

While I love European ball, this game is going to be hard with every position, because realistically, most of the best guys go to America. And America does still have more top-level talent. So it'll be something like naming an NBA star and finding a college comparison: you can do it, but only if you're keeping things relative.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

el_Diablo said:


> I'm not really familiar with european players, as we have zero coverage of leagues other than our own. but marko milic immediately popped to my mind. I'm not sure if I have ever seen him play, so I'm might miles off..


Milic wasn't such a good shooter. Carter is a guy who can kill you on jumpers, and--at least when he was in the NBA--Milic didn't have 3-point range or much midrange game, but just his athleticism.

I think I'm tempted to say Zoran Planinic, in that both are athletic compared to their leagues (although Planinic isn't as athletic compared to his as Carter is to his), both are multi-skilled guys who can play several backcourt/wing spots, both have nice size when they're in the backcourt, and both have had problems living up to their talent. The difference is reportedly that Planinic is a little too fond of the nightlife, while with Carter, he's apparently just happy to give halfassed effort.

So this means I have to choose a player?

Sam Cassell.


----------

